# Eucalyptus E.O. Usage Rates



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 22, 2013)

I have ordered Eucalyptus E.O. from Wholesale Supplies Plus to use in a face soap. I've can't seem to find a good usage rate ppo, as I have read different things such as, "Eucalyptus E.O. is very strong." If you use this E.O. successfully, could you give me a starting point on how much to use in CP soap? I was wanting the scent to hold strong, but not irritating to the face. Thanks.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 22, 2013)

Your supplier should indicate appropriate usage rates - try checking the item description on the web site - usually WSP lists that information for their fragrances.

I generally go lower than usual on facial soaps as the facial skin is more delicate and the scent is going to be right up against the user's nose.  So instead of my standard 3% usage rate, I might use half of that.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 22, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Your supplier should indicate appropriate usage rates - try checking the item description on the web site - usually WSP lists that information for their fragrances.
> 
> I generally go lower than usual on facial soaps as the facial skin is more delicate and the scent is going to be right up against the user's nose.  So instead of my standard 3% usage rate, I might use half of that.



I did, but got two types of responses 1-3% and .5%. I guess I will have to make a few soaps with different percentages for testing. 

Q- "What percent amount per pound of oil should I use for cold process soap, for both body bars and face bars?"

A- Staff Answer. Depending on the strength you are seeking, I would use 6% in a body bar and 1-3% in a face bar.

A- Eucalyptus is a very potent essential oil. I would start with .5oz per pound of soap and use less or more from there. I have added 5% before and too much essential oils creates a very unfavorable scented bar.


----------



## Second Impression (Aug 22, 2013)

I use it at 2% (.3oz PPO) for a strong scent, 1% for medium strength. I've had no problems with eucalyptus fading over time. For your facial bar, I wouldn't exceed 1%. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

